# Great Article from Canon USA., PRO Product Team



## surapon (Dec 30, 2013)

Here are the Article that all of us need to know :

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2013/ef_extenders_pt1.shtml

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2013/quick_tips_videos.shtml?categoryId=12

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2013/memorizing_af_points.shtml

Enjoy, and Happy Holidays.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.

Happy New Year.


----------



## phoenix7 (Dec 31, 2013)

Canon Learning is such a great site. It is one of the biggest reasons I went Canon in the first place when I'd started with Nikon P&S cameras.


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you, Surapon, for sharing those great articles. Happy Holidays!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 31, 2013)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing Mr Surapon.
> 
> Happy New Year.



+1


----------



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear all my Friends, Click, Phoenix7, Fugu82 and Serendopidy.
You are welcome, Sir, 
Have a happy new year 2014 to your family and you too. Yes, 2014 Chinese Zodiacs Signs for the Year of Horse.
Surapon


----------



## Eagle Eye (Dec 31, 2013)

Love that site as well. Another useful one from Canon Europe:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank.do

I particularly like the section on batteries. I've had two half-charged LP-E6s in the fridge for the last nine months in plastic bags with silica gel. Took them out yesterday and both showed a charge in the 40 percentile range. Once they warmed up (took about ten minutes), they were ready to shoot.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 31, 2013)

I might suggest surapon, that there are a fair number of us out here, myself included, that are blissfully ignorant of what is available in that Learning Center. We need someone like yourself to help us focus our minds...thanks for that!


----------



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

Eagle Eye said:


> Love that site as well. Another useful one from Canon Europe:
> 
> http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank.do
> 
> I particularly like the section on batteries. I've had two half-charged LP-E6s in the fridge for the last nine months in plastic bags with silica gel. Took them out yesterday and both showed a charge in the 40 percentile range. Once they warmed up (took about ten minutes), they were ready to shoot.



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear Friend, Eagle Eye
I love that site too, and I am the member 2-3 years ago , Great Reading site for photographers/ hobbiests like us..
Happy holiday to your family and you.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

chauncey said:


> I might suggest surapon, that there are a fair number of us out here, myself included, that are blissfully ignorant of what is available in that Learning Center. We need someone like yourself to help us focus our minds...thanks for that!




Happy holiday to your family and you too, dear chauncey.
Thanks for your great words, That made my day. So many time, I do not know that I should post some information in this Great CR. or not, Because Most of the Members are High level / May be the PRO level of Photographers already, and They already know this Basic infor.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

dilbert said:


> The article on extenders is interesting and since the Canon ones aren't compatible with anything except "L" lenses of a certain range, think I'll check out the Kenko ones that can be used with any Canon lens  And Kenko is cheaper too!



Yes, Sir, I agree with you, Dear dilbert
" I'll check out the Kenko ones that can be used with any Canon lens  And Kenko is cheaper too! ", Yes, I hear that all most of my friend are very happy about Kenko's Glass and work with Most of Canon Lens----But, Sorry, I do not try yet----Because I trust my dear Photography teacher( I stick with Canon Products) " Do not put any cheap glass or cheap filter in front or back of our expensive lens---Except The Connection just have the Hole fill of Air , like Kenko Extension Tube for macro photography = Cheap and Great".
Happy holiday , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## barracuda (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the links Surapon.

I noticed that there's a fairly blatant error in the first article regarding Canon's extenders. There's a reference to the "EF 135mm f/2.0 L IS USM lens". "IS", I thought to myself. I don't remember my 135 having IS.


----------



## surapon (Jan 1, 2014)

barracuda said:


> Thanks for the links Surapon.
> 
> I noticed that there's a fairly blatant error in the first article regarding Canon's extenders. There's a reference to the "EF 135mm f/2.0 L IS USM lens". "IS", I thought to myself. I don't remember my 135 having IS.



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear barracuda-----After read your comment, It almost made my day, Because, I jump to see my Lens Closet and Check my forgotten EF 135 L too----Sorry Dear barracuda and sorry me, NO IS for this MK I, But will be IS for 2014 EF 135 mm F/ 2.0 L Hybrid IS, MK II USM----Ha, Ha, Ha.
You Have a great Eyes, and read evey thing on the post= Super smart man.
Happy holiday.
Surapon


----------

